# Missing History



## Neelly (Sep 5, 2018)

Can anyone help me with this please.  I have just noticed that if I look for History in the Develop tab all I see is " Imported" with the date of the latest version update that was done after the  photo was edited. 
I can see the history perfectly well for anything edited since the last time I allowed the updater to do its thing.
So is there some way to get the  history back?

Regards  Neil


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 5, 2018)

Going to 7.5 didn't lose me anything in my history panel. 

Have you merely lost the history steps, or have you also lost any editing you did on those photos? I.e., are your sliders still set to their edited values?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2018)

Take us through what happened when you ran the update? It sounds like you imported the photos into a new catalog.


----------



## Neelly (Sep 5, 2018)

I have lost the History steps, the final edit is what is displayed, which is a total pain.


----------



## Neelly (Sep 5, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Take us through what happened when you ran the update? It sounds like you imported the photos into a new catalog.


I did absolutely nothing I merely opened the Creative Cloud app and clicked Update to Photoshop and Lightroom in the Apps Panel and it did its thing. 
 As far as I can see there is only the one catalogue  " Cata-2-2.Ircat  

Thanks for the speedy reply  

Regards  Neil


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2018)

And this applies to all photos, other than the ones you've edited since?  Do you have a recent catalog backup?


----------



## Neelly (Sep 5, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> And this applies to all photos, other than the ones you've edited since?  Do you have a recent catalog backup?


  As far as I can see the all previous photos edited and unedited only show in the the History panel " Import 22-06_2018" with a time stamp varying  from roughly 14.55 to 1510 
I have a small selection of backup catalogues interestingly one is date stamped 2018-06-22 14.16 which is just before the import. 
Does the update take a catalogue backup before it updates?

Regards  Neil


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 5, 2018)

Neelly said:


> Does the update take a catalogue backup before it updates?


I believe it does


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 6, 2018)

Neelly said:


> Does the update take a catalogue backup before it updates?


No. An *upgrade* (6 to 7) also upgrades a copy of the catalog, so that effectively creates a backup, but an *update* (7.4 to 7.5) does not do anything with your catalog(s).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 6, 2018)

22nd of June is some time ago. What happened on that date? That's when the problem cropped up, not from the 7.5 update.


----------

